# Problem with Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN



## Adrian (Jun 30, 2004)

I am having a major problem with the above wireless adapter. The adapter is in a HP Pavilion DV2750ea laptop. I have downgraded it to XP from Vista. I have located and installed all the drivers. However i get the message that:

"The Intel(R) Pro/wireless network connection is still disabled use your hardware switch to enable it"

The switch on the front of the laptop is on. However, it remains amber in colour. There is no function in the BIOS to enable/disable wireless functions on the laptop. I am really stuck as it should work but does not.

Please help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds like the switch may be broken, I've seen several cases where it was simply defective.


----------



## Adrian (Jun 30, 2004)

It's not broken as it works fine when i used vista.


----------



## Adrian (Jun 30, 2004)

*Windows XP Registry*

Could somebody please, please, please tell me how to locate my wireless card in the registry.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP Registry*

Why do you want to locate your wireless card in your registry? The registry isn't exactly something you should be messing around with.

Also, we will need your system specs to be able to help you locate your wireless card. .

You can use a simple program like *Everest* to post a log of your system.

A download link for *Everest* is available in my signature.


----------



## Adrian (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Windows XP Registry*

My wireless card is turned off completely and i think the only way to turn it on again is to change the value in the registry (from 0 to 1).


----------



## Adrian (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Windows XP Registry*

I have the report. Do you want me to paste it in or attach it as notepad doc?


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP Registry*

Where did you turn the wireless card off?


----------



## Adrian (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Windows XP Registry*

I didn't turn the card off. It decided to turn itself off when i installed XP and will not turn back on.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Wireless Switch Problem with HP DV2750ea*

Hi, 

Do you have an Intel® PROSet/Wireless Network Connection Software for Windows* XP 32-Bit installed? If not, get it from here: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Fil...847&OSFullName=All Operating Systems&lang=eng

I believe you can turn the device ON/OFF using this management software.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP Registry*

You can attach the log to your post. Also, depending on what wireless card it is, I don't think editing the registry will help.

I'm assuming you have a laptop. . Most laptops have a *Fn* key, and then another button, which is a shortcut to turn on the wireless card. Have you checked to see if your laptop has this?


----------



## Adrian (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Windows XP Registry*

I have looked for the 'fn' key but i don't seem to have one. I don't actually have a manual so i cannt say for 100% but i have inspected the keyboard thoroughly. Yes it is a laptop.


----------



## Adrian (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Wireless Switch Problem with HP DV2750ea*

Yes i have downloaded the software. It also tells me to turn the hardware switch on. BTW does it make any difference that i'm dual booting the laptop with vista. In vista the device works fine.


----------



## Adrian (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Windows XP Registry*

Here is my report.


----------



## memorygreetings (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Wireless Switch Problem with HP DV2750ea*

I think all HP laptops have problems when it comes to connect with Wifi. It either keep disconnecting or wont even connect until it is reset.


----------



## clare voyant (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP Registry*

Adrian, i assume coolfreak means "Function Key", ie, the keys F1 to F12.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Are you sure it still works since you've downgraded it?

The other issue may be the drivers.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Wireless Switch Problem with HP DV2750ea*



Adrian said:


> Yes i have downloaded the software. It also tells me to turn the hardware switch on. BTW does it make any difference that i'm dual booting the laptop with vista. In vista the device works fine.


AFAIK it should not make any difference. It all boils down to the drivers. If it works in Vista (you mean even the switch), then it is not a hardware problem.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP Registry*

clare voyant, No. . most laptops have a *Fn* key. On my Dell laptop it is a blue key. . not sure what colors they are on other laptops.

Alright, after looking at your report, and looking at some images on the internet, could you tell me what key is to the right of the Windows key? The Windows key is the little flag near the bottom left of the keyboard.

Thanks!


----------



## clare voyant (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP Registry*

coolfreak, thanks, that's something (new) i learned today.....:grin:


----------



## Adrian (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Windows XP Registry*

Thanks for trying to help me Coolfreak. The key is the 'Alt' key.


----------



## Adrian (Jun 30, 2004)

Yes i'm pretty sure it works. I have the latest drivers from Intel themselves. It seems the drivers can be hit and miss on a HP laptop running XP. Thanks for trying to help.


----------



## Adrian (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Wireless Switch Problem with HP DV2750ea*

Okay after your advice i agree it is not a hardware problem but a software problem. I also believe that the device is not broken. Do you have any suggestions on what i coukd try to get it working?


----------



## Cypherclown (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP Registry*

your saying that you installed xp what was on it before vista? it may be a driver problem


----------



## level42 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Windows XP Registry*

Yea, I'd say the easiest thing would be to reinstall the driver ...


----------



## Adrian (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Windows XP Registry*

Yes Vista was on the laptop before XP. I have tried re-installing the driver and other drivers that are compatible but no luck, which is why i thought a registry fix would be the answer. For something that is supposed to be straight forward is becoming a real pain. I thought about buying and swopping the card for one that deffinately works in Vista and XP only to find out HP have fixed the BIOS so only certain cards will work!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Wireless Switch Problem with HP DV2750ea*

I am not really cannot say as this is a downgrade from Vista. I mean, you have to make sure you have all the drivers installed for XP (i.e. chipset, video, audio, etc...). 

And you have to install all the others from:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=uk&lang=en&dlc=en&product=3667405


----------



## Adrian (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Wireless Switch Problem with HP DV2750ea*

I have installed all the drivers again but it still wont work.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Wireless Switch Problem with HP DV2750ea*

Hi Adrian,

I am not really into downgrading Vista to XP as it gets complicated when it comes to driver support. I know you have done well in your downgrade except for the Wireless Switch.

I cannot think of anything else but may be uninstall the WiFi from Device Manager (XP partition), reboot and reinstall. But I have doubts if that would even help. As for the Wireless Switch I think you need QuickTouch or the the QuickLaunch drivers from here:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=2093&lc=en&cc=uk&dlc=en&product=3667405&lang=en

The drivers there include ones for XP (read the description for each).


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP Registry*

Can you please read the keys to me starting from the spacebar, and going to the left?

Also, do you have a 'wifi' light on your laptop? From looking at pictures, it seems like you would, but I don't know where it will be. Mine is right next to the power button. This light indicates whether the wireless card is activated or not.


----------



## Adrian (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Windows XP Registry*

The keys are:
space bar
alt
windows key
fn (function)
ctrl

The switch is on the front of the laptop in line with alt and windows key.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP Registry*

You said you don't have a fn key . . . Yet, you just said you do. I'm a little confused.

Anyways, is the switch on? Also, in device manager, are there any yellow question marks or yellow exclamation marks?

To get into device manager . . .

*Right* click *My Computer* > *Properties* > *Hardware* tab > *Device Manager*


----------



## Adrian (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Windows XP Registry*

Hi Coolfreak I mean i don't have a key to press with the 'fn' key to turn the wireless on (for Dell's it's 'fn' and F2). I have the 'fn' key but no other keys on the board has the wireless symbol on it.

There are no yellow question marks or exclamation marks to do with the wireless but there is for a PCI to bridge connector.


----------



## Adrian (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Windows XP Registry*

Sorry my mistake. The yellow exclamation mark is against an Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 3 - 2843 Properties.

It does not have enough power to run.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Note that many times the laptop maker customizes the drivers, so the latest ones from HP are the correct ones to use. Sometimes, the generic ones direct from Intel can be a problem.


----------



## Adrian (Jun 30, 2004)

I think from doing some further research that HP has specfically designed the bios to make it as difficult as possible to use the laptop to run XP. The only way i presume is to flash the bios to an earlier version (which i don't think is available). Even if it was i would not be able to run vista (if you see what i mean). I think i will have to use a usb device to connect wirelessly. Thanks for you help though. If you do have any other ideas or suggestions please let me know.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I have merged your two threads, please do not post duplicate threads for the same issue.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

From what I have also read, I think you are right. Sorry :sad:


----------



## tkadi21 (Sep 7, 2008)

cause hp couldnt care more i had to look for many drivers as well
here is the solution for your problem
http://drivers.softpedia.com/progDo...ink-4965AGN-Driver-111086-Download-26113.html 
this will


----------



## Adrian (Jun 30, 2004)

Hi tkadi21, unfortunately the solution did not work. I already tried a later version of the driver but still no success.


----------

